# As we grow older.........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

........the songs we knew so well back when, take on a whole new meaning.

They include:

Herman's Hermits--- Mrs. Brown, You've Got a Lovely Walker.

Ringo Starr--- I Get By With a Little Help From Depends.

The Bee Gees--- How Can You Mend a Broken Hip.

Bobby Darin--- Splish, Splash, I Was Havin' a Flash.

Roberta Flack--- The First Time Ever I Forgot Your Face.

Johnny Nash--- I Can't See Clearly Now.

Paul Simon--- Fifty Ways to Lose Your Liver

The Commodores--- Once, Twice, Three Times to the Bathroom.

Marvin Gaye--- Heard It Through the Grape Nuts.

Procol Harem--- A Whiter Shade of Hair.

Leo Sayer--- You Make Me Feel Like Napping.

The Temptations--- Papa's Got a Kidney Stone.

Abba--- Denture Queen.

Tony Orlando--- Knock 3 Times On The Ceiling If You Hear Me Fall.

Helen Reddy--- I Am Woman, Hear Me Snore.

Leslie Gore ---- It's My Procedure, and I'll Cry If I Want To

And my favorite:
Willie Nelson--- On the Commode Again​​


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

paratrooper said:


> ........the songs we knew so well back when, take on a whole new meaning.
> 
> They include:
> 
> ...


That's great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for a good laugh.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

They all have deep personal meaning to Paratrooper.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=elderly+...v=c&hvqmt=p&tag=mh0b-20&ref=pd_sl_aptwqym45_p


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...Herman's Hermits--- Mrs. Brown, You've Got a Lovely Walker...


You're confusing this with Adolph Hitler's favorite song: Hermann Göring's _Mrs. Braun, You've Got a Lovely Daughter_.

(Göring was the head of Hitler's _Luftwaffe_. Ava Braun was Hitler's mistress.)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No you know your getting old when the music of your youth is played in elevators and grocery stores.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Great post !!


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Led Zeppelin --- Escalator to Heaven


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> ........the songs we knew so well back when, take on a whole new meaning.
> 
> They include:​​Herman's Hermits--- Mrs. Brown, You've Got a Lovely Walker.​​Ringo Starr--- I Get By With a Little Help From Depends.​​The Bee Gees--- How Can You Mend a Broken Hip.​​Bobby Darin--- Splish, Splash, I Was Havin' a Flash.​​Roberta Flack--- The First Time Ever I Forgot Your Face.​​Johnny Nash--- I Can't See Clearly Now.​​Paul Simon--- Fifty Ways to Lose Your Liver​​The Commodores--- Once, Twice, Three Times to the Bathroom.​​Marvin Gaye--- Heard It Through the Grape Nuts.​​Procol Harem--- A Whiter Shade of Hair.​​Leo Sayer--- You Make Me Feel Like Napping.​​The Temptations--- Papa's Got a Kidney Stone.​​Abba--- Denture Queen.​​Tony Orlando--- Knock 3 Times On The Ceiling If You Hear Me Fall.​​Helen Reddy--- I Am Woman, Hear Me Snore.​​Leslie Gore ---- It's My Procedure, and I'll Cry If I Want To​​And my favorite:​Willie Nelson--- On the Commode Again​​


Well, some of those reach a little - and I don't remember what a commode is fer sure . . .' terlet'?
Faces are the last thing we forget. It's the names that go with them that fade away.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Procol Harem--- A Whiter Shade of Hair.

But Willie Nelson & Waylon Jennings made it real...




Hey, do you guys think we should have a music thread?
The list above would make for a good start.

Sam


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was kind of wondering how I was going to be able to get around on my own in another 20 yrs. or so.

I found my inspiration. Note the _Continental Kit. _


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Needs a bigger gas tank? And I hope it has a deadman switch.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's got a hydraulic clutch. That's important if you have arthritis in your hands. 

I think the red cord hanging below the left grip is the DMS.


----------



## CL (May 17, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you're gonna burn rubber at every *Walk* sign, you're gonna need a _double_ Continental kit.

...And BTW, that rig is English. Note the tax disc and the license plate style.
You'd think they'd've used an English engine and tranny, maybe a J.A.P. twin from a Brough.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I hate it when I bend down to pick up something from the floor & I ask myself:

"Is there anything else I need while I'm down here?"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you're gonna burn rubber at every *Walk* sign, you're gonna need a _double_ Continental kit.
> 
> ...And BTW, that rig is English. Note the tax disc and the license plate style.
> You'd think they'd've used an English engine and tranny, maybe a J.A.P. twin from a Brough.


If they would have used a British engine, it would have proved to be unreliable soon enough.

Being broken down on the side of the road while on a mobility scooter could prove to be disastrous.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Back in 2007 I saw 2 old ladies pulled over on U.S. Hwy 64 just east of Franklin NC on their scooters each carrying a case of beer and 1 in their drink carrier by a NCHP for DUI


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> If they would have used a British engine, it would have proved to be unreliable soon enough.
> 
> Being broken down on the side of the road while on a mobility scooter could prove to be disastrous.


Way back when I rode a BSA, I went by several Harleys setting on the side of the road, leaking oil on the pavement.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> No you know your getting old when the music of your youth is played in elevators and grocery stores.


I only wish, although way before my time I love Mississippi Delta Blues. Robert Johnson, Muddy Waters, Lightnin' Hopkins, Mississippi John Hurt, John Lee Hooker, Bessie Smith, Ma Rainey, Bukka White, "Big Joe" Williams etc. One musician and one guitar was all they needed. This was the foundation for all of the great rock bands of the mid 60's early 70's. Janis Joplin, The Rolling Stones, Canned Heat, Cream, Eric Burdon and the Animals.

I also like music from the "Big Band" era of the 30's and 40's as I own some cars from that era along with old Life magazines and artifacts from back then. The old B/W movies were great then too. Unlike today the film industry was largely pro American. Man, this country sure has changed. Some for the better and some for the worse. Not in my wildest imagination did I ever think that this country would be on the march towards socialism.

But my all time favorite is Jim Morrison and The Doors. Probably because Morrison was captivated by the great American Southwest and its indigenous Native American culture. Just as I am. They didn't call him the "Lizard King" for nothing. He wrote songs and poems about the desert and spent a lot of time out there. It's evident in many of his songs and lyrics. He once claimed that the spirit of some dead Indians that he saw after a car wreck in New Mexico leaped into his soul and remained there. Listening to Jim Morrison and many of The Doors' songs is like watching a great movie. You can visualize what it's all about.

Thank God for the I Pod you can take and play all your favorites wherever you go. Even in the middle of nowhere. I've got 4,255 songs on mine. Along with my wife and gun(s) they're my constant companions.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If I had a bike it would have to be a Harley. As a gear head, I'm fascinated by the looks of those engines. They're so mechanical looking and resemble those rotary aircraft engines.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Naaaah...
I'll take the Electra (if that's what it is) over a Harley, any day of the week.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> If I had a bike it would have to be a Harley. As a gear head, I'm fascinated by the looks of those engines. They're so mechanical looking and resemble those rotary aircraft engines.
> View attachment 17229
> View attachment 17228
> View attachment 17227
> View attachment 17226


I can and do appreciate your fascination for the mechanical factor of the HD engines.

But, for me, it's all about the performance, the speed, and the power, that the other brands make. The ability to be able to cruise down the road @ triple digit speeds (when appropriate) and you know there's still more to be had if you want. The ability to be able to go that fast and there's little to almost no vibration.

And, then there's the handling aspect. That's something that HD still hasn't yet mastered. Not so sure that they ever will, as the vast majority of their riders just aren't interested. They want more chrome and leather tassels. For them, chrome brings it all home.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I can and do appreciate your fascination for the mechanical factor of the HD engines.
> 
> But, for me, it's all about the performance, the speed, and the power, that the other brands make. The ability to be able to cruise down the road @ triple digit speeds (when appropriate) and you know there's still more to be had if you want. The ability to be able to go that fast and there's little to almost no vibration.
> 
> And, then there's the handling aspect. That's something that HD still hasn't yet mastered. Not so sure that they ever will, as the vast majority of their riders just aren't interested. They want more chrome and leather tassels. For them, chrome brings it all home.


Deep down inside I'd love to have a bike but motorcycles are a little bit too dangerous for me. There's just too many idiots on the road. I went to a trucking school and learned how to drive tractor trailers and came close to flattening someone that had cut me off. If four wheeler's do stupid things around a semi then they sure as hell aren't gonna' care about motorcycles.

Instead of bikes I got into building a street rod for myself and from there restoring cars of the 30's to their original condition. Keeping them original retains their historical value. If I was to do another street rod it would have to be old school, something that a World War Two vet might have built after returning home from the war. Maybe an old fender less '32 Ford Coupe or roadster with a late model flathead running 3 dueces. Or maybe have one with a mid 50's Buick, Old's or Cadillac engine with a multi carb set up.

My father and brother had Honda Goldwings and everything was covered up.They were almost like a car only on two wheels complete with a stereo and a reverse gear. Not for me I'd rather shake, rattle and roll on an old Harley. But then again if I had one I'd probably only take it to car shows and short rides. Long rides would be out of the question. But I'm not gonna' even think about it as it ain't gonna' happen.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Deep down inside I'd love to have a bike but motorcycles are a little bit too dangerous for me. There's just too many idiots on the road. I went to a trucking school and learned how to drive tractor trailers and came close to flattening someone that had cut me off. If four wheeler's do stupid things around a semi then they sure as hell aren't gonna' care about motorcycles.
> 
> Instead of bikes I got into building a street rod for myself and from there restoring cars of the 30's to their original condition. Keeping them original retains their historical value. If I was to do another street rod it would have to be old school, something that a World War Two vet might have built after returning home from the war. Maybe an old fender less '32 Ford Coupe or roadster with a late model flathead running 3 dueces. Or maybe have one with a mid 50's Buick, Old's or Cadillac engine with a multi carb set up.
> 
> My father and brother had Honda Goldwings and everything was covered up.They were almost like a car only on two wheels complete with a stereo and a reverse gear. Not for me I'd rather shake, rattle and roll on an old Harley. But then again if I had one I'd probably only take it to car shows and short rides. Long rides would be out of the question. But I'm not gonna' even think about it as it ain't gonna' happen.


Yes indeed, m/c's can be and are dangerous. Having been around them for most of my life, and having raced off-road for several years, gives me an advantage.

I started riding on the street @ age 16. Been doing so ever since. You really need to tend to business when riding on the street. I always wear a helmet, period! No matter how hot it is out.

Like many other things, you get pretty good after so many decades of practice. There isn't a day that goes by if I'm riding, that I remind myself to get my brain in gear and pay attention.

As I've grown older, I now tend to be a bit more picky as to where I ride. I don't go looking for trouble that big city traffic can offer.

Phoenix is about 80 min. south of me. It's a horrible place to be riding a m/c in. Once in a while, I find myself heading that direction and when I do, I'm at a red level of awareness. I do what I need to do there and then I get the Hell out and head back north.

I don't tour any more. I used to when I was younger. Now that I'm older, it's just too uncomfortable. I'll take a car.

But, when I'm out on the open road, and I'm feeling comfy, I still like to see what the bike I'm riding can do. The adrenaline rush is awesome. I used to get that a lot when I was working. Now that I'm retired, it's not so much.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I can remember the adrenaline rush that would come on just cruising on a 500 single BSA. Seemed like the beat of the engine was working on my heartbeat.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This was on another forum. I'm sure it's interesting, but I don't need someone who's probably never ridden a m/c in their life, to tell me why I enjoy riding one.

I've got 55 yrs. or so of doing it........successfully. And yes, I'm knocking on wood right now.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hillman said:


> I can remember...cruising on a 500 single BSA. Seemed like *the beat of the engine was working on my heartbeat*. [emphasis added]


It was!
A "thumper" engine's vibrations and sound do affect your body, and, if the RPM is slow enough, your body will synchronize your heartbeat to it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> if the RPM is slow enough, your body will synchronize your heartbeat to it.


Hate to think what would happen to you if it mis-fired.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Hate to think what would happen to you if it mis-fired.


My heart does, all of the time.
That's why the gods of medicine gave us Warfarin.

(Well, that, and also for killing rats...)


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Motorcycles are not dangerous but slamming into a car when it left turns right in front of you is...



Sam


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SamBond said:


> Motorcycles are not dangerous but slamming into a car when it left turns right in front of you is...
> 
> Sam


I never worry about another m/c rider hitting me. So yes, you are right. For most automobile drivers, m/c riders are invisible.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SamBond said:


> Motorcycles are not dangerous but slamming into a car when it left turns right in front of you is...
> Sam


Been there.
Done exactly that.
Spent six months growing my left leg back together.

The stupid bastard discovered, all too late, that his auto mechanic had improperly reconnected his car's brakes. He lost them while coming toward me on a city street. We were both going about 25mph at the time.
Instead of steering to hit the parked cars on his right, he turned left, right into me! His car's all-steel bumper almost amputated my lower left leg against the engine of my bike.
A talented orthopedic surgeon at Kaiser-Permanente was able to reassemble me, to the extent that I could eventually walk, sort-of run, climb, hike with a pack, and almost be normal.
That is, until about 20 years ago, when I discovered that I needed a cane if I was going to walk more than a mile. Nowadays, it's down to using a cane for 3/4 mile, and that's all I can do.

The motorcycle officer who wiped me off of the pavement told me, while we were waiting for the ambulance and I was putting fingernail holes in his boots, that every motor officer "has one bad one, each year."
Usually, the officer isn't too badly hurt, because of the mass and the safety bars of the police bike, and because he's been specially trained to get on top of his bike as he rides it down.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Horses are smarter and safer than M/Cs


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

tony pasley said:


> Horses are smarter and safer than M/Cs


True... I mean, who hasn't been stampeded by a herd of motorcycles.

Sam


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup.
Why I remember it just as if it was yesterday...
It was the spring of '38, and the Indians were feelin' mighty frisky!
And then, all of a sudden, they attacked!
There was Indians all around us—both the two-cylinder Vs and the straight fours. There was even a square Ariel or two, and at least one rogue Harley, the traitorous bastard.
Things were lookin' pretty bad fer a while, but we had the oil supply, and the gas.
So eventually they all quieted down, and came around, beggin' fer handouts.
You know the rest... It's how the West was won.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Deeper and deeper it gets


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yup.
> Why I remember it just as if it was yesterday...
> It was the spring of '38, and the Indians were feelin' mighty frisky!
> And then, all of a sudden, they attacked!
> ...


That's a pretty good historical account. As I remember, that's just the way it happened.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rumors abound as to what Custer was riding...........

And, the questions lingers still. Was it really his last stand, as some have implied?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Rumors abound as to what Custer was riding...........
> 
> And, the questions lingers still. Was it really his last stand, as some have implied?


Custer wore an Arrow shirt


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And, of course, he wasn't riding an Indian.


----------

